

Microsoft Releases Bing for iPad - thankuz
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/04/07/microsoft-releases-bing-for-ipad/

======
thankuz
Official Bing Post:
[http://www.bing.com/community/site_blogs/b/search/archive/20...](http://www.bing.com/community/site_blogs/b/search/archive/2011/04/07/bing-
for-ipad.aspx)

Also, TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/07/bings-flair-for-visual-
sear...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/07/bings-flair-for-visual-search-comes-
to-the-ipad/)

And, GeekWireNews: <http://www.geekwire.com/2011/microsofts-ipad-app-bing>

